# Fjodor Jemeljanenko (Fedor Emelianenko) x90



## Cordoba (4 Dez. 2009)

Fjodor Jemeljanenko (Fedor Emelianenko) Nr. 1 der Weltrangliste des MMA (Mixed-Martial-Arts)

*HQ*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 
*MQ*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



*LQ*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 ​


----------



## Tokko (4 Dez. 2009)

Dankeschön für die feinen Pics.


----------

